# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  xChris12 Workbook

## xChris12

Hello, my name is Chris. I am 15 years old. I have been trying to begin to practice attempting to achieve lucidity. I tried a couple of months ago quit and began trying again. I have also begun to meditate and I am trying to implement it into my daily life. The reason I am trying to practice lucidity in my dreams again is well, after waking up in the morning to meditate, I unintentionally became lucid. I tried WBTB again the next couple nights and have been unsuccessful. The reason I quit in the first place was my lack of results after trying so hard. I don't think I'll ever be able to WILD as I am unable to even get near SP. I have become lucid to my knowledge only three times. My first time was when I was young, I had this recurring nightmare which I eventually became lucid in. I remember only becoming lucid to purposely ending the dream...... The second time was when I had a really strange dream which I remember clearly, but it was in my first dream journal which I know where it is I am just unable to get it. In fact it's only about 3 feet away from me but stuck behind a drawer which I can't move. I then woke up retraced the steps of my dream. I don't know why but I decided to only retrace the dream halfway. I go to sleep and next thing I know I am dreaming. My third lucid dream is inside my dream journal entry. I also read about the DWA and I don't know if this dream is connected with 4th entry or because of reading about the DWA.

----------


## gab

Hi and welcome to DILD workshop. We can help you here to have Dream Induced Lucid Dreams. Which means, you go to sleep normally and once you have a regular dream, inside it you realize you dreaming. From there, you can many times take over control of your dream. 

First of all, it may take a while to train our mind for frequent lucid dreams, but it's definitelly doable. But you can't get discouraged. All the techniques will work, only if you excited about lucid dreaming and you believe in yourself.

1. First step will be for you to get yourself another DJ and start using it. Writing dreams in a DJ will tell your mind, that dreams and remembering them is important to you and it will help you with recall. Dream recall tutorial

2. Read up on DILD  There is more DILD tutorials in DV Wiki, read as much as you can. Also, follow the links to SAT, mantras, RCs at the end of the tutorial.

Give it a try and post your progress and any questions you may have. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Arch

Welcome, yeah you should do those two tasks, reading around the subject is very important to know where you stand. 
Remember to post your progress  :wink2:  Good luck!

----------


## xChris12

I attempted to do the WBTB and it didn't work.. I went to sleep at around 12 to 1 and woke up at 4:15 but I do not recall a dream before waking up and the first thing on my mind was dream recall. So then I thought hey maybe I am just about to go into REM sleep so I got up, went to the bathroom and went back to my bed. I read some lucid dreaming stuff on this forum before going back to sleep atleast I think so. I did not even have a dream at all before my alarm woke me up at 7 AM. If I go to sleep too early, I don't become lucid and I have a shit load of dreams, but if I stay up longer for 30 going back to sleep is extremely difficult for me and I  do not become lucid. Why is this... My second to last attempt was not a lucid dream but after waking up I had a ton of dreams during the morning hours but they are all very short so I don't bother to jot them down. Also, while reading some things on dream guides, I may think that my dream guide is female. Every time there is a girl in my dream, they are extremely nice towards me and they make me feel kind of happy, loved, etc. I only remember an encounter with this nice, loving DC 3 times. My first time was when I was young and I remember sitting on her lap. I don't know why but I kept trying to kiss her. My second time is in my other dream journal, and my last encounter is in my most recent dream journal entry, it's the nice teacher who gave me back my blunt. The first time I don't remember a name, the second time her name was Luciana, a girl from my school, and the last encounter she was a teacher in my school. Maybe I am wrong but maybe I am not.

----------


## xChris12

Okay so I just had another idea about my hopefully dream guide. In my second encounter, I remember this lady that I saw who was very attractive but I can't remember what she looked like. In my first dream, she was raped but after my dream ended I decided to retrace my steps to the point where I saw the attractive lady. I remember falling asleep and being at the same spot I was from where I stopped and I became lucid. Looking at my hands I knew I was dreaming but I was unable to convince myself in a way.. So we walked into the house into a room and I had the intent of sex on my mind lol. Anyways, we kind of just sat there I think she was waiting for me to say something and now that I am thinking of my dream again I think I remember asking how much time is left and she replied 5 minutes. My dream ended a bit after that so yeah..

----------


## gab

First thing we need to work on is your recall. 
You need to write down dreams, even if they are very short. You should also be genuinly thankfull for them. When you write them down, it tells your mind, that having dreams and remembering them is important to you and will help you with that. If you don't write a dream because it was a short one, your mind thinks it's all the same to you, having or not having dreams. After you write down a short dream, also write this "This is a short one, but I like it. Next one will be longer. I have good memory and my recall is getting better every day". You would be surprised, but our minds listen to us. 

It's normal to have longer or better dreams towards the morning. Longer you sleep, longer your REM stage is. You have to experiment about how long you stay up for WBTB, it can be different every time. 

Could you please describe how exactly you practice during day to become lucid? Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

During the day, I do some reality checks but that is basically it.. I've noticed since I haven't been writing down my set of small dreams in the morning they are becoming more and more blurry. When I wake up from the dream I am not sure of what happened because of the fact they are so blurry. I'll try and write down every single dream I can recall and see what happens.

----------


## xChris12

So about 15 minutes ago I felt really sleep so I decided that I was going to sleep. I was lying on my right side for a bit and my eye lids felt heavy. Just lying there and I thought to myself I don't care anymore and then moved to lay on my back. But I was in an uncomfortable position with my left hand against my knee and my knee was out to my side. Next thing I know I felt it come from my friend I feel these extreme vibrations. It started to move down to my chest but I couldn't remain calm and they stopped. I forgot about my left hand on my knee and tried again. It began once more again and what I unintentionally visualized was an elevator. The vibrations stopped and I was not in a dream. Damn. Was this sleep paralysis? Also, when I thought I don't care anymore I was lost in my train of thoughts and it had to do something with my trying to sleep.

----------


## xChris12

I stayed up until 5:30 last night. I was sleepy and went to sleep, no dreams. I woke up at 10:30 and stayed up until 1 when I decided to go to sleep. I didn't realize it but I had a false awakening and I feel stupid I didn't notice. I did not notice a SP and after 5-10 minutes of laying there I was inside my dream. My brother came home and he had 3 cannabis lollypops. It was extrememly vivid I couldn't tell anything was out of the ordinary. I know it was a long dream but I can't remember much so I know that I need to work on my dream recall. I remember because I was trying to go to sleep I went back to lay down and felt extrememly drowsy. I was like I don't want to waste my high and decided to get back up. I can't remember much from that. I am so mad I didn't notice I was dreaming lol. Atleast it was extremely vivid that i couldn't tell the difference between life and my dream.

----------


## gab

I think you should practice some more daytime awereness and RCs, so they start tranfering into your dreams. 

Try this basic awareness + RC technique:

During day, ask yourself a question 'wow, am I dreaming?' that jolts your attention and makes you stop doing whatever you doing. For a moment, entertain the idea, that you are sure this is a dream or false awakening and feel the excitement in the pit of your stomach. Just pretend, that you have had a lucid dream that was indistinguishable from waking reality, so any waking moment is possible to actually be a dream and you don't know for sure untill you RC.

Then, look at your hands. Are the any different? Count your fingers. Do you have the right amont? If you sure you are awake, say mantra "Next time I'm dreaming, I look at my hands and realize I'm dreaming". Repeat a few times, while looking at your hands. I believe, that this startling moment, when you first ask yourself, is very important, as this is what will start happening in your reg. dreams and get you lucid. 

It helps to RC everytime you wake up. Hopefully it will help you catch those pesky FAs. Keep us posted, happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Hm, from your first post maybe you are trying a bit too hard? Remember to always approach it with a relaxed mind, you don't want to be stressed because that isn't good for lucidity.
Apart from that, reading your other posts it seems like you have great incubation abilities. Ever notice that you dream of stuff that you just watched/read about/talk about right before going to sleep?

----------


## xChris12

I read the free-falling WILD technique and attempted it. I didn't witness the sleep paralysis which I never do, I slip right into my dream. I just lied down waiting for illogical thoughts. I think I got one and I sped it up by creating one. I thought of a horse riding a donkey. I toss and turned for about 15 more minutes when next thing I know I am lying down in a different room but I knew was still in my aunt's house which I am vising for vacation. I went into the dream lucid! I remember the first thing I did was ask for my dream guide. A man came up to me but I don't remember having a conversation with him. I felt no connection to him at all. I left him and ended up inside my house in my room. I remember jumping out my window and wanting to fly. I started going towards the ground with no fear, bounced a couple feet above my house on my belly and fell back down. Flying is hard in lucid dreams! I am so surprised the Free-Falling WILD technique worked though. I did not experience Sleep Paralysis so I don't know if it was just a coincidence or to thank the method..

    This is my fourth LD that I can recall and I am so happy that I was able to be in it for a good amount of time. My other LD's were short. The thing that surprised me was that this was my first night attempting it as well. 

I have noticed though if I focus on something for the day before, I have dreams related to that topic. Just like when I became lucid, I woke up in the current house I was but in a different room.

----------


## Hukif

Well as I tell everyone, you don't really need to go through the whole SP thingy for the WILD to work, so maybe it did work.
Congratulations on the lucid and remembering your tasks!





> I have noticed though if I focus on something for the day before, I have dreams related to that topic. Just like when I became lucid, I woke up in the current house I was but in a different room.



Interesting, you should give incubation a try, it might give you unexpected results!

----------


## xChris12

So this morning, I had atleast 5 dreams. I didn't bother writing them down as I was too tired. I was tired yesterday from playing tennis and went to sleep a little earlier than I usually do, I can't remember a time though. I went to sleep and didn't have a dream at all my brother's alarm woke me up at around 5:50 to 6 AM. I went back to sleep and my alarm woke me up at 7. I went back to sleep again and while I was going back to sleep, I could see very vivid images in my mind. I would be day dreaming and I could see faces of people but I don't remember what I was thinking about at the time. I notice when I go to sleep my mind wanders off and shortly after I fall asleep. If I try to keep my mind clear instead of just going along with all the day dreaming going on it is much harder for me to sleep. I have to try to clear my mind completely and wait there for a little bit. Then I start day dreaming without even realizing it again but if I do it stops and I either forget what it was about or I can't start again but sometimes I can make it happen again. It's like a story going on inside my head. After waking up and seeing the vivid imagery, I noticed that I was able to influence the imagery. I was wondering if I could use this daydreaming when I attempt to go to sleep to my advantage, something like passive awareness or something. Also, I noticed that while I was trying to go to sleep this morning I felt normal, then all of a sudden I felt a floaty, vibrational feeling this would stop as fast as it started but it isn't intense as SP. For SP my 2nd time experiencing it, I felt extreme vibrations starting from my head moving down, but unfortunately I was not able to fall asleep. I feel completely relaxed at this point, and I noticed that my body wanted to roll over. I don't know if this was a roll over signal or something else but I did anyways. After rolling over from laying on my left side to my right I would get the quick jolt of "energy" I'll call it.This would happen and the imagery would happen soon after that so I decided to see if I could influence what happened in the imagery and I was able to create a moving object smashing the person I saw. Shortly after the jolt of energy I don't want to move at all and it is difficult for me to get up and I feel really cranky if someone wakes me up while I am like this. I fall asleep shortly after this happens. What is happening.

Also, Hukif how do I attempt incubation?

----------


## xChris12

So at 3:45 PM I was kind of groggy and decided to go to sleep. I slept for about 1 hour and 45 minutes. I tried to get the jolt of energy from before and succeeded. The imagery started to come and I also heard voices talking to me. I don't know how to explain this but I felt as if I was neither awake nor asleep but right in between these two.  The weird thing is I think my hearing shut off because I would be wrapped in my daydreaming and when I come to my senses, I feel as if my hearing just turned on and I am unable to get back into the state of mind I was in before. Then I lay there for some more time and it happens again, I feel a weird jolt and it's becoming easier to notice now and I get caught up in the imagery but I had no intention of trying to influence it. Also, while I was trying to go to sleep a couple of days before I caught a quick glimpse of I don't know what. I perceived it as some sort of spirit and it glowed of the brightest purple/violet. The way I felt in front of this being is unexplainable, all I can say was it was intense. It felt like there was energy flowing throughout my body and I could only feel love coming out of it. I nearly cried after seeing whatever I just experienced.. 

It looks similar to this picture with the radiant violet glow of this picture

----------


## gab

> Also, while I was trying to go to sleep a couple of days before I caught a quick glimpse of I don't know what. I perceived it as some sort of spirit and it glowed of the brightest purple/violet. The way I felt in front of this being is unexplainable, all I can say was it was intense. It felt like there was energy flowing throughout my body and I could only feel love coming out of it. I nearly cried after seeing whatever I just experienced..



 That sounds so cool. I love the experiences I get in the 'between' state, but I have never experienced what you describe, although I have heard of it. Awesome. Sounds like you are on the right track. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

I just posted a decently long entry and it decides not to work. I'm just going to sum up what I said. I have more false awakenings now since I wrote it down on a piece of paper that I wanted them. I think they never happened because of a nightmare where i had multiple false awakenings and just wanted to sleep. My first false awakening I don't remember. My second I was so mad I started punching shit and never tried a reality check. Fail. I am noticing a pattern with my day dreaming. I get to the imagery, shortly after there is a pause where I am neither awake nor asleep, I am unaware of my body and surroundings and my mind is completely clear all I can hear are voices in my day dream. I think that my senses begin to shut down here. Soon after I am in a dream. This post is really short compared to my failed one but I don't feel like trying to re-write all that so yeah.

----------


## Hukif

Sorry, slow response on incubation.
What you did to get FAs is one way, writting down what you want to happen, like predicting your future dream and making yourself lucid within the story.
Another way is to watch videos or images of what you want to dream about and imagine yourself lucid while watching that, so that it will also induce lucidity.

----------


## xChris12

> Sorry, slow response on incubation.
> What you did to get FAs is one way, writting down what you want to happen, like predicting your future dream and making yourself lucid within the story.
> Another way is to watch videos or images of what you want to dream about and imagine yourself lucid while watching that, so that it will also induce lucidity.



I'll make sure to try this tonight before I go to sleep thanks.

----------


## xChris12

I tried incubation and I thought of myself being at a beach but I didn't put much effort in. I had a dream of where I hugged my ex, it's hard to explain how I felt during the hug but nothing even came close to being related to a beach. Tonight I'll try visualizing the beach more and try to feel that I am there..

----------


## gab

It's easier to incubate a dream when you visualizing something that you are very familiar with. You know how the place feels, smells... Like the house you grew up in, or other place you spent tons of time. You can probably change the dreamscene later, once you are in LD. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

I'll make sure to try that and time some vitamin b6 pills and see what happens!

----------


## xChris12

I've been having a dry spell of dream less nights but that just changed this morning. I had a semi nightmare and a dream where I was in a talent show. Before going back to sleep I attempted SSILD but my brother was moving around on the bed and I ended up not having a lucid dream. They were quite vivid though. I posted them in my dream journal.

----------


## gab

Yeah, it's common to have dream recall fluctuations. Just keep up with your DJ so your recall doesn't slip completely. I know it's hard, but try not to get bothered by sounds or other things. If you'd like, here is a collection of methods you can do for DILDs. And here is a great explanation of awareness technique. It's for WILDs, but it works for DILDs the same way. Hope this helps :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

So I had two more dreams last night, I went to sleep at around 11 and woke up at 3:30 because of my dream. I was too sleepy and went back to sleep had another decently long dream and near the end I was once again with my brother and someone else. He started to pin my brother down and I tried saving him and we were upon kind of a balcony and I tried pinning him down and said "If you don't get off my brother I will f****** kill you". He jumps right up grabs and and jumps off the building and positions my body under him. Right before I hit the ground I wake up. This is the second time I've awaken from a semi nightmare.. I think I haven't had a nightmare in so long is because when I was a child I was have recurring nightmares and I hated them so much. Sometimes, it was abandonment, and sometimes it was a death of a family member or just a plain old scary monster. I think because I disliked them so much as a child my mind protects me by stopping me from witnessing these nightmares i don't know. When I told myself that I wanted to have nightmares if it was necessary then let it happen which was a couple of days ago I've had my second semi nightmare. The dream starts off normal and ends up with me getting hurt.. I also think that my false awakenings stopped because I was awoken in my dream and because I told myself I wanted to have more false awakenings and I didn't know it was a dream because it was so similar to the real world. I got so mad and started punching everything around me and when I punched my window in my sun room I saw my neighbor looking at me. So I am going to tell myself I want to get more false awakenings and see what happens.

----------


## gab

Practicing more daytime awareness may help you catch those FAs. Don't try to force anything. Just tell yourself with conviction what you want and repeat it as mantra. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

I had this really intense dream where I was able to alter time with a bunch of people and give ourselves a lot of money. I came up with the plan and told a couple of people and we executed it perfectly. Near the end some bad people found out how and they were chasing me for the three orbs which allowed you to do so. I kept trying to fly but I couldn't get up that high then I remembered I had to will myself to fly. I thought really hard that I want to fly and something strange happened. I kind of jumped in the air and had a really quick vision of something I can't remember which had something to do with me trying to fly. I jumped and ended up waking up somehow.. I can't believe I didn't realize I was dreaming...

----------


## gab

Yeah, those dreams when you should have realized, happen often. But it sounds like you were able to make decisions. To me that happens only since I started lucid dreaming, so I take it as a good sign of improvement. Nothing can subsitute daytime awareness training - that's what will get you lucid. Did you check out the WILD class lessons? There is a bunch of great info about RCs, mantras, awareness and other. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

I woke up in the morning and went back to sleep. I had a strange dream. I was sitting on a bench connected to the wall in a house. I don't know where I was. I was in the middle, a girl was next to me, and someone on my right. We were talking and the girl said something. I said that she had the power of persuasion. She had black hair and was pretty. I looked into her eyes for a bit and she said let me see your right hand. I obliged. As I let her see my palms I was awaken by my dad yelling at my brother. There is something special about this dream, I don't know what. Maybe she would have told me something very important.

----------


## xChris12

Okay, so I don't know why but when I go to sleep and wake up in the morning there is this dull pain at the right side of my back in either the bottom of my trapezius or my latissimus dorsi. I can't tell which one but it annoys the hell out of me and won't allow me to go to sleep. This happens almost every morning and prohibits me from sleeping. Anyways, the pain is there in any position I try to sleep in. On my back I can feel it, on my left side I can feel it but if I sleep on the right side of my body it won't happen. I woke up at 9 AM and I knew that I would be able to fall asleep one more time so I moved from the left side of my body to my right. I fell asleep with the intention of just falling asleep once more because I was still sleepy. Next thing I know, I am laying in my bed and I knew that I was dreaming. I didn't make any sudden movements because I felt that I would wake up. I was laying there for a little bit then I got up. I didn't stand up but I got up and sat on my bottom. I looked at my hands and arms. My left hand was glowing green and my arm and hand was missing. I already knew that I was dreaming but I said to myself that I was dreaming so I wouldn't lose control and wake up. I stood up, glanced around for a little and I saw missing textures like this



I knew that my dream wasn't stable so I was about to scream clarify but then I decided to say stabilize first. I tried and it was weird to talk at first but then I was able to my next try. Then I said clarify and everything was like as if I was dreaming. I knew because I was dreaming and it was 9 AM I would wake up soon because either I will wake up by myself or someone from the outside will make me up because this is what happens every day.. After doing the 2 things I instantly dropped to the ground and started touching everything because I remembered that last time I didn't and ended up making up. Everything was so life like I couldn't tell the difference. I walked into my brother's room and the picture of my little brother was in their. It was staring at me and creeping me out. I think it was alive but I just kept changing the scene until I couldn't see it. I somehow intentionally made the room just dark enough so I couldn't see the pictures staring at me. At one point though, before I changed the brightness of the room the pictures were on a mechanical thing with a platform that made it move closed to me.. I eventually woke up.

----------


## gab

> I woke up in the morning and went back to sleep. I had a strange dream. I was sitting on a bench connected to the wall in a house. I don't know where I was. I was in the middle, a girl was next to me, and someone on my right. We were talking and the girl said something. I said that she had the power of persuasion. She had black hair and was pretty. I looked into her eyes for a bit and she said let me see your right hand. I obliged. As I let her see my palms I was awaken by my dad yelling at my brother. There is something special about this dream, I don't know what. Maybe she would have told me something very important.



Too bad you coudn't finish this dream. You can try incubating it - as you falling asleep, keep thinking about the dream and try to recall all the sensations from it. Think about wanting to dream with that girl again. Good luck :smiley:

----------


## gab

> Okay, so I don't know why but when I go to sleep and wake up in the morning there is this dull pain at the right side of my back in either the bottom of my trapezius or my latissimus dorsi.



This may not be your case, but I used to wake up with back pain every day, until I got a better mattress.

And congrats on your lucid. You remembered to stabilize - it is indeed funny to hear your voice in a lucid dream. Good job on changing the scene and brightness of the room. Keep it up :smiley:

----------


## xChris12

Today, I was quite sleepy in the afternoon so I went to sleep and took a good nap. I was awoken many times by my family because I can never get any sleep without being distracted. I had classical music on and my limbs felt extremely heavy yet I knew I could move because if I am awake trying to go to sleep it will take my a very long while to fall asleep straight into a dream from my waking state. Next thing I know I am in a dream trying to lucid dream in my dream.. Inside my dream I woke up moved to my couch and was laying down. I would open my eyes occasionally inside the dream and each time I did I felt closer and closer to being in a dream even thought I was already in one. The next thing I know, my grandma decides to start screaming my name and wake me up :/. I was so close to yet another lucid dream but sadly nope. I'm not mad at her though because she is going to die in 3 months, her cancer has spread too far. The damn surgery didn't work. She said she was daydreaming and supposedly accidentally called out my name multiple times. It was more of screaming it than anything and woke me right up. I was soooooooooo close I remember the same exact thing process happening the last time I had a lucid and if I had 1 more minute to myself I'd be inside a dream by now.

Also, while going to sleep I think I fell asleep multiple times as I imagined myself to move at least 4 to 5 times yet I hadn't moved at all. For example, I was really sleep and my brother took my iPod at around 3 and interrupted my sleep. He gave it back and it had classical on but it was on the other side of my pillow so I couldn't hear it. I kept wanting to move and get it and imagined myself doing so. As soon as I did, I noticed that I had not even moved at all and it was an illusion. When that happens I snap back to reality and I need to try to fall asleep again. Eventually I made it to the couch where I was about to notice that I was dreaming because I had the intent to inside my dream but then I was distracted again..

----------


## xChris12

I just had my 6th lucid and this is copied from my dream journal.

Dream 1:
So my first dream started off inside a bathroom in a school. I don't know what school it was but I was minding my own business and some kids walked inside the bathroom. I knew they had a bad intent for some reason and their "leader" said something to me. I said I don't want any trouble and all the kids laughed. I walk around for a bit and don't remember what happens but then the school principal walks in. One of the kids says it's the principal and at this moment for some reason rage overwhelmed me and I tried to attack their group leader. One kid pulled me back but I proceeded and the next thing I know I blacked out. All I can see is black and I regain slight consciousness. This had happened a lot and I read that sometimes, the dream scene will change so I told myself next time this happens I will switch dreams instead of waking up. 

Dream 2:
The dream skips and I am outside my old elementary school. I knew I was dreaming right away and there was this weird hole in this ground with just debris sticking out of it. I guess that somehow triggered my lucid as I screamed out stabilize and I ended up on the other side of the school without noticing. Then I tried flying but I remembered I should spin to stabilize the dream first. It was already so vivid. I spun around and the more I spun the more wind I felt on my skin. I spun for about 2 seconds then a strong force pushed me forward and up. I was flying and I could feel the wind on my skin. I was going extremely fast and it was weird at first. I landed for a split second jumped back up again and went straight up into the sky at breaking speeds. It was so amazing how life-like this dream was. I went up and up until I was near the clouds. I woke up . I think I woke up because the dream scene just changed and there wasn't enough time for my brain to make up something beyond the earth's atmosphere.

This was an amazing experience and happened two days after my other semi-lucid where someone woke me up. The day after my semi-lucid I didn't have one dream because I had problems trying to fall asleep.

I had multiple dreams after this but I can't remember 2 of them and my 5th dream is too confusing to write down but I will try anyways. I was with a friend and there was this bad guy. He tried killing us and had a really big gun on his arm. I felt like I was doing no damage at all to him and we were able to hurt him by amputating his arm and leg. This all happened inside my room which seemed a lot bigger at the time and he sat on my bed. I go to the girl and she is sitting their tired. We had ripped off the wrong arm and he pulls out the big gun. My first reaction is to run and the girl is in wide open. He didn't seem to notice her and kept aiming at me but I was hiding behind a drawer. I was hoping he wouldn't notice the girl and he didn't. I was sitting there waiting for him to make his move when he takes his gun and kills himself. I scream out no and try to get him to stop but I don't move. He fires and I wake up.

----------


## xChris12

I decided to take a nap because I was tired at around 12. It took me a while to fall asleep, and I was neither awake nor asleep for a while. I started off by counting down from 100 and at around 30 I started to get some imagery and so I tried to relax further. I reached 0 and started back at 50. Each time I counted down I said let go. At 20 I started to hear voices. I kept counting down further. One more time then I stopped because it was getting annoying and I was completely relaxed. I was stuck in a day dream and would snap back to reality at random intervals. It took a while but eventually I snapped back to reality one more time and then all of the sudden these vibrations came. As they were happening I felt as if my body was changing to a certain position, this is the second  time this has happened but I have never gone into a dream because it was too exciting. I felt and heard the vibrations and as fast as they came they stopped. I opened my eyes and uncovered myself from my blanket. I looked at my right arm. There was nothing there at all. I tried to get up right away but I felt really dizzy and I saw blackness in front of me for a bit so I decided to lay back down. I thought to myself stabilize and clarify but I knew my dream wouldn't be stable from just saying those two. I sat on my bed wondering what was the last thing I needed to do. I sat there for around 30 seconds before I woke up...... Then I remembered I had to spin in the dream and try to interact with my dream world. Damn . This is my second lucid in a row and I now know that sleep paralysis does happen to me. I have experienced sleep paralysis a couple times before this but I never went into my dream. I either started trying to fall asleep at 11 AM or 12 PM. It's 1:25 now so it took me 1 to 2 hours to fall asleep.

----------


## gab

Wow, some awesome lucids and SP experiences. Really nice. Good job. Do you like the vibrations and when you feel your position changed? I really like those. Keep it up  ::alien::

----------


## xChris12

The vibrations happen as I feel like my body is changing into this strange position and I forgot to mention it feels my entire body is weightless and I am floating to my left. I actually do kind of like the vibrations but they are strange at first. It feels kind of like electricity flowing through my body.

----------


## gab

You know, it kinda sounds like OBE - when you float out of your body and look at your hand and see nothing. Next time, try to look at the bed if you see yourself sleeping there. Many people believe, that OBE and LD is the same, so you have to decide on your own. Happy dreams.

----------


## xChris12

That sound's pretty interesting next time I attempt WILD I will try and looking at my bed. The only problem I have with WILD is that it takes quite a while for me to begin getting the vibrations. Instead of seeing myself floating to the left, I'll see if I can try to visualize the elevator again and see if that induces an OBE.

----------


## gab

Sounds like a plan  ::alien::

----------


## xChris12

Well, I have had a dry spell for a while until this morning. I had a very long lucid and it was just amazing! I don't know how I became lucid in the dream but I remember being in a fight with a butchers knife in the beginning. I was in battle with this entity and we were in a small, dark house. I was trying to fall asleep and I sensed an evil presence. I remember having trouble fighting him off with the butcher's knife or similar knife. I did a really fast 360 to gain momentum and I used that to take the knife and give the evil monster a little gift  ::D: . I spun and stuck it right into his jugular and I almost decapitated him but I didn't go all the way through his neck. Only most of it and I looked at the evil monster as he dropped to his knees and was gagging. I felt so relieved and walked back to the room I was in. It is a really small room and rectangular in shape. I remember seeing another evil entity try to get into my room and I stopped it somehow. Usually after something like this I would wake up but to my surprise I was still in the dream. I walked outside to a dead end to the left of the place I just left. I instantly knew I was dreaming for some reason and just sat there for a minute trying to fight the urge to fall asleep. I remember my vision becoming blurry and I felt drowsy and dizzy and I had to put a great amount of effort not to fall asleep. I might have woken up or ended up in another dream and would have lost my chance for lucidity. I dropped onto the ground on my chest and started trying to move around. I instantly lost the urge to fall asleep and just to be safe I screamed out Clarify and Stabilize which I don't think helped that much but I did anyways. I remember my friend coming to me and saying he became lucid too. I remember going back into the house and pointing my finger at a small gnat. I tried to control it but I could barely do it. I moved my finger down and it didn't move. I moved my finger up and it moved towards me and down again and it moved away. I got bored of doing that and went outside. I ended up on a highway and I remember trying a lot of things but I don't remember what. I remember running and wanting to run faster and gaining a huge boost in speed. In the end of my dream I tried flying which ended the lucid dream and I woke up.. I'm still quite happy about my dream which lasted about 20-30 minutes.

----------


## gab

Whoa, that's a long lucid. Congrats! And good job stabilizing it. Shouting, even if it didn't work for you by a command, it may have helped by you hearing your voice. That's another sense engaged (on top of your tactile sense when you moved around on the ground).  ::alien::

----------


## xChris12

Sorry for the long absence. I have not been attempting lucid dreaming at all because of the fact I rarely have dreams anymore. Any dreams I do have are really short and the quality is very dull. By dull I mean in the dream, I only focus on one thing and I see nothing else. I just wanted to tell you about what I experience right before waking up that was pretty scary. I was in a dark void. All I saw was this one "point" in the nothingness and I for some reason did not want to see the "point". After about 3 seconds of trying to push away this "point" I was unable to anymore. Then all of the sudden, my fears as a whole just materialized in this void. It was everything I was scared of and I saw some pretty scary stuff, I was just baffled.. After about a second of me seeing this "point" I woke up probably because of the fact I was just overwhelmed with all my fears. This all happens in about a couple of seconds before waking up. I had no dreams before this. I was wondering if this was a dream or maybe it was HI?

----------


## gab

Wow, that's intense!

But can't realy tell, if it was HH or a dream, but leaning towards dream, since you were not WILDing. I feel for you. I have some things that I for sure would not want to see in my dream. 

Let me tell you something what happened to me, maybe it will help you. There is this animal that I really don't like and I'm scared of. It is often in my dreams. And just a few nights ago, I had a dream where someone told me I have to catch it. I saw it peeking out from underneath some furniture and although it did look like my nemesis, for some reason I though to myself "It looks like something else". And I watched it turning into a cute, hedgehog like creature. This was in non-lucid.

What I'm trying to say, that if you change your mindeset and you start to believe, that what you think of is what you dream of, your dreams may start to change. You control your dreams. If you had thought - "Oh, that point is a beutifull sun", it would have changed into that. And you would be able to change it even in non=lucid, just because you think of your powers and you believe in that. Not sure if this makes sense, but I have noticed, tha more you think about something, more you believe in it, it will start happening even if you have no direct control over your dreams. Hope this helps.

And about your recall - do you keep a DJ?

----------


## xChris12

> Wow, that's intense!
> 
> But can't realy tell, if it was HH or a dream, but leaning towards dream, since you were not WILDing. I feel for you. I have some things that I for sure would not want to see in my dream. 
> 
> Let me tell you something what happened to me, maybe it will help you. There is this animal that I really don't like and I'm scared of. It is often in my dreams. And just a few nights ago, I had a dream where someone told me I have to catch it. I saw it peeking out from underneath some furniture and although it did look like my nemesis, for some reason I though to myself "It looks like something else". And I watched it turning into a cute, hedgehog like creature. This was in non-lucid.
> 
> What I'm trying to say, that if you change your mindeset and you start to believe, that what you think of is what you dream of, your dreams may start to change. You control your dreams. If you had thought - "Oh, that point is a beutifull sun", it would have changed into that. And you would be able to change it even in non=lucid, just because you think of your powers and you believe in that. Not sure if this makes sense, but I have noticed, tha more you think about something, more you believe in it, it will start happening even if you have no direct control over your dreams. Hope this helps.
> 
> And about your recall - do you keep a DJ?



Yes I have a dream journal next to my bed with a pen. I have 20 dreams I recorded.

----------

